# Trigger Foods



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi to everyone:Hope everyone is doing well today. I was curious as to what foods you stay away from and what foods you are able to eat without problems.I'm okay with chicken, veggies, fruits, but have noticed that I can't seem to stomach rice anymore. I also get all stuffed up when I eat anything with soya sauce in it. I'm a starcholic and love my breads, pasta and rice. The other thing I have problems with is sugar. I do crave it now and then, but usually get nauseous if I eat too much. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Howdy weener! I don't try to stay away from ANY food! ha ha I do notice if I overdo the sugar though, too many treats, I don't feel as well. But then, I don't have the IBS problems that you do. I also have noticed the past few months that if I eat minimal amounts, just enough to keep me going, that I also do better. I think it helps keep my metabolism on the up side. DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Dee Dee:thanks for the reply. There must be something to the sugar and our systems. I think it's the candida thing. I also agree with you about not overeating. I'm bad when it comes to that. You know that old saying my eyes are bigger than my stomach. That's me. Yum, yum, dim sum. Oh, the days of eating whatever we wanted. I know dream on. See ya.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sugar, fermented foods, citric acid. I get bowel reactions, and increased fatigue/fog after these.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

I mostly made a connection to the IBS, I usually stay way from fried & spicy foods and all dairy foods. But its weird, somedays I just know if I eat something (anything) that I'm going to double over and the day will suck, then there are days when I feel its safe to cheat and I'm fine. And then there are the times when I'm totally wrong and I pay, and pay. I guess thats what makes it such an unpredictible thing. I have been dealing with a lifelong addiction to junk food, mostly chocolate, candy, and anything else with sugar, its so bad sometimes that I will eat a spoonful of sugar if I can't get to the store. I'm trying to get control of it. But now you have me thinking, I never made a pain connection, maybe I should start keeping a journal, of what I eat & how I feel. I'm still eating sweets but its alot less than before and I haven't touched chocolate at all for 2 weeks ( a record for me), and I have been feeling a bit better the past couple of days. Thanks for giving me a new angle to look at.Lori Ann


----------

